# Back from the dead



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

jib0726 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm not new to snowboarding but haven't been out since 2000:dizzy:
> 
> ...


Welcome back! The gear has definitely changed. Well, more like the TECH has changed. There's a ton of info on here, some of it might be overwhelming, but with your background I bet you'll be OK. :thumbsup:


----------



## jib0726 (May 28, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Welcome back! The gear has definitely changed. Well, more like the TECH has changed. There's a ton of info on here, some of it might be overwhelming, but with your background I bet you'll be OK. :thumbsup:


I lived, at and dreamed that stuff for a decade so I'm sure a little refresher is all I need. I see you are from Hudson, I used to stay up there at my grandparents house on the lake on some snowboarding trips in the late 80's and early 90's, love that area.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

welcome back man. you are going to be very happy with all the new tech.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just remember everything that is old is new again. Denim is in, highbackless is in, rocker is in. It's like nothing has changed.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

WELCOME BACK :wavetowel2:

Best thing in gear evolution: boots and bindings got really comfortable. 

Oh... and snowboarding is not in anymore. In are freeride skies for youngsters and telemark skies for experimental middle aged ones, at least in our region  Numbers of boarders declined continuously the last 5 years


----------

